# Ventriculo-peritoneal shunt



## steph2355 (Oct 18, 2010)

I need some help!

How would I code this procedure:
Excision of abdominal subcutaneous portion ventriculo-peritoneal shunt

Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Oct 18, 2010)

62230- Replacement or revision of CSF Shunt
 obstructed valve, or distal catheter in Shunt System , supported wit the diagnosis code and adetailed procedural report from the Physician
Is it ok with your diagnosis?

The distal catheter is the peritoneal portion of the shunt.  This is obstructed. (that is what happens and it is the most commonest  inherent and expected complication sooner or later). One form of revision of ostructed portion, kinked portion - is excision.
so why not code this?
Well, can any one give a better specific code than this .You are most welcome. May be I am not aware of.


----------

